# Hi again, been a while.



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well if you've got a long memory you might remember me, my last post was July 2014 according to my history.

My current set up is a Londinium R and Mazzer Major E for espresso or latte. I own a lot of coffee makers including a collection of vintage Conas.

As I've been out of the loop for so long could I ask what is the go to grinder these days that would be a step up from my Major?

Rob.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mythos?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Doesn't look like you use a hopper. Do you single dose the major? If so, is that your preference?

Also, type of roast light / dark? I'm guessing with the major and LR you have a preference to lighter roasts. Although that isn't a pre-requisite for those.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> Mythos?


 Yes they look very interesting, technology has jumped for sure in grinders. Temperature controlled grind chambers. Wow.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Planter said:


> Doesn't look like you use a hopper. Do you single dose the major? If so, is that your preference?
> 
> Also, type of roast light / dark? I'm guessing with the major and LR you have a preference to lighter roasts. Although that isn't a pre-requisite for those.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 No I single dose it and I tend to use medium, light roasts. The Major isn't designed for single dose but it isnt too bad, the small cup I turn the other way up and it helps reduce pop corning. Christ grinders even come with bellows now!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

rob1902 said:


> No I single dose it and I tend to use medium, light roasts. The Major isn't designed for single dose but it isnt too bad, the small cup I turn the other way up and it helps reduce pop corning. Christ grinders even come with bellows now!


Any sort of budget in mind before people start saying all sorts.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> Mythos?


 +1

Not a single dose solution per se but with a little modification it can be called semi-single dose. Very consistent delivery with little retention.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

John Yossarian said:


> +1
> Not a single dose solution per se but with a little modification it can be called semi-single dose. Very consistent delivery with little retention.


Could you give more details as to how you achieve this?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

********** said:


> John Yossarian said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


 I have used a plastic bottle of milk (cut the bottom part) that I have inserted into the grinder inlet. I fill the bottle with coffee beans for a couple of days so they stay relatively fresh during this period. You adjust the timing and once fixed you get your amount consistently. Different beans will deliver different amount in the basket for the same timing and adjustment but this is true for any grinder.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Budget kerching


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jony said:


> Budget kerching


 Hi yes - budget around £2000.


----------



## willvo84 (Dec 1, 2018)

What about some of the Gucci ones coming out of Seattle if you prefer single dosing? Kafatek etc?

Isn't Mildred selling one of her's on the Sales Page at the moment?

Will


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

willvo84 said:


> What about some of the Gucci ones coming out of Seattle if you prefer single dosing? Kafatek etc?
> 
> Isn't Mildred selling one of her's on the Sales Page at the moment?
> 
> Will


 Sorry......a Gucci coffee grinder???


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> Sorry......a Gucci coffee grinder???


 I believe he had this in mind:

https://www.kafatek.com/index.php/monolith/


----------



## willvo84 (Dec 1, 2018)

Sorry yes, https://www.kafatek.com - https://weberworkshops.com/products/eg-1 etc etc - surely be more counter friendly that some hulking great commercial unit that looks like a milkshake machine at MacDonalds?


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

willvo84 said:


> Sorry yes, https://www.kafatek.com - https://weberworkshops.com/products/eg-1 etc etc - surely be more counter friendly that some hulking great commercial unit that looks like a milkshake machine at MacDonalds?


 Thank you for replying, these look interesting, although import etc is going to shoot those prices up.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

https://www.grindie.it/solo/?lang=en

Looks interesting enough, hybrid burrs.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I was going to suggest a Kafatek grinder. Buying new is a bit of a lottery, the sales open and they tend to get snapped up in minutes. I'm offering my conic on the For Sale threads if you are interested. I paired it with my L-R. Then I got the Flat . . . Then the MAX (all Kafatek). They are regarded as one of the best grinders around for that price bracket.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

MildredM said:


> I was going to suggest a Kafatek grinder. Buying new is a bit of a lottery, the sales open and they tend to get snapped up in minutes. I'm offering my conic on the For Sale threads if you are interested. I paired it with my L-R. Then I got the Flat . . . Then the MAX (all Kafatek). They are regarded as one of the best grinders around for that price bracket.


 Hi that's a very interesting grinder. I'm still basically researching the changes grinders in the last 5 years to get an idea of what to invest in, unfortunately I won't have funds until I retire at the end of August.


----------

